# How to define truth



## Blue Tick (Dec 31, 2006)

How would you define truth? Also, do godless philosophers have a different definition of truth than a philosopher who is a 
Christian?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Dec 31, 2006)

I would say truth is that which conforms to reality. See also this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=16919


----------



## Robin (Dec 31, 2006)

Truth is the opposite of a lie.

Robin


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 2, 2007)

Truth is what God thinks.
Jim


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 2, 2007)

Truth is that which is reasonably unfalsifiable.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 3, 2007)

Our Lord is the truth (Jn 14:6). So yes, godless philosophers have a different definition.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 24, 2007)

It's seems easier to define what true is. A truth is a true statement.

One way to define true is as a quality of a statement. It is a case of having a statement which is deducible from prior true statements. But a true statement can also be assumed true without being shown true from prior statements - but from which no contradiction to other true statements can be deduced. 

Logically, I think of a true statement only as it is true in relationship to other statements. And a statement can be true with regard to one statement, and false with regard to another. In that sense, the truth of a statement is relative. Is it true to with respect to reality, experience, Scripture, intuition, the axioms of Euclidean geometry, the story line of the Hobbit?


----------

